# Saturday delivery special ....... PICS!!



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

A great big day care of my favorite postal worker!! His Christmas bonus should be very hefty this year!!


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

very nice selection! :dr


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Beautiful, just beautiful! Nice pick up!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Nice. Christmas a tad early. :dr

Stacey


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

oooh g rated ****...you gonna strip em and take pictures or no? I like it dirty


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

mmmmmmmm Nice pickup on the Cab. :dr

Ryan


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Wow, nice delivery! I think your post officer deserves one heck of a gratuity this year! Speaking of which, I need to take care of my postman as well. I wonder if he is a cigar smoker? :r


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

What a beautiful sight....:dr


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Looks like ya got a couple "Buy1 Get 1's." Very, very nice. Enjoy. :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Yummy !!!

Thats definatley Hollywod style !!!

Looks good Dave .... :dr


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

OMG. I think I hate you.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Nice.

Ramon Allones boxes are pretty.

Maybe, I'll tell my wife that our son needs a box to stow his crayons in...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Very nice, Dave!!! :dr I hope you're smoking one of each tonight. :r


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Some for tasting and some for aging? Nice pick up Dave!

BTW, You're out of control!!!! (in a good way  )


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Great score!!!:dr


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

here is the vulgar **** you've been asking for .....

*RASCC - SEP 06*

*KDT - SEP 06*

*BOLI PC Cab - JUN 06*


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Very nice. You're aset for a while. Doncha just love the holidays?


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Interesting about the RASS. I got a box a couple of months ago, and the wrapper isn't near as dark on mine as they are on yours. Any idea why that is?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

That is awesome, enjoy the sticks.:dr


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

damn nice smokes, love those Bolivars


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*



donp said:


> Interesting about the RASS. I got a box a couple of months ago, and the wrapper isn't near as dark on mine as they are on yours. Any idea why that is?


It would most likely be a combination of 2 things.

A. lighting in the picture

B. Havanas will differ in color. Usually consistent within the box but can vary from box to box.

Not sure if this is the case here but I have had the same stick from different years and boxes that varied significantly in color.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Can i be your friend Dave?...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*



68TriShield said:


> Can i be your friend Dave?...


any time Nigel!!

on the RAs ... the boxes are slightly different in darkness of wrapper for sure. however; this is not at all uncommon to see. there is typically variations of color in different boxes, but they are similiar in shade within each box.(as stated previously) i have seen some seriously dark RA, Boli, and Dip wrappers over the last year to year and a half. just part of having products made from an all natural ingredient grown in an ever changing environment.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

OMG!!! I'm coming over....:w


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Fonsecas:dr enjoy bro


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*



donp said:


> Interesting about the RASS. I got a box a couple of months ago, and the wrapper isn't near as dark on mine as they are on yours. Any idea why that is?


Those are RA Small Club Coronas, not the RASS like you have, which is most likely why.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

"Pictures speak louder than words" ...and they are screaming!

Enjoy them Dave.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Those 06 RASCCs are off the meat rack. You really need to smoke one ASAP and report back.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*



ToddziLLa said:


> Those 06 RASCCs are off the meat rack. You really need to smoke one ASAP and report back.


Will have one tonight after the kids are down. I'll review shortly after.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Stocking up on yummy cigars--good thinking.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Holy Crap those look good!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

It don't matter who ya are....
That's a pretty sight.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

Simply awesome! Was that a postal worker or Santa Claus?


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*

 

Is it just me or are there no pics in this post? I guess there is a good chance you guys (or I) might have finally lost it?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*



TU09 said:


> Is it just me or are there no pics in this post? I guess there is a good chance you guys (or I) might have finally lost it?


just you!

seriously though. pics have been deleted.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*



hollywood said:


> just you!
> 
> seriously though. pics have been deleted.


Tease!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*



hollywood said:


> just you!
> 
> seriously though. pics have been deleted.


Tony told me they were fake anyway. Sorry.:r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Saturday delivery special ....... ****!!*



ToddziLLa said:


> Those 06 RASCCs are off the meat rack. You really need to smoke one ASAP and report back.


Todd; the report is in!! Let's just say .......... HELL YEAH!!! Man I forgot how good these were!! Buy more! Buy More!! Buy More!!(sorry, meant to say that to myself!?)


----------

